# AF Hemingway Best Seller Ash



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Was pretty pumped about this,


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I've had that with all my Hemingways, it's a beautiful sight


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Instagram-esque. Nice ash though!


----------

